# What are the best auction houses for model trains? (Located in the US -east coast)



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

I recently inherited a surplus of model trains. Unfortunately, I don’t have any knowledge of model trains, and thus, I’m hoping to put them up for auction. 

Does anyone happen to know of any reputable auction houses on the east coast, particularly auction houses that specialize in model trains?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Toy Train Auctions | Cabin Fever Auctions | United States


----------



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

bigdodgetrain said:


> Toy Train Auctions | Cabin Fever Auctions | United States


perfect! thanks for the reply. do you have any personal experience dealing with this auction house?


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Weiss Auctions Philip Weiss Auctions - Long Island's #1 Collectibles Auction House
very good folks


----------



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

Booly15 said:


> Weiss Auctions Philip Weiss Auctions - Long Island's #1 Collectibles Auction House
> very good folks


thanks for the input! do you happen to know if they’re willing to travel to pick up items?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I'd warn you AGAINST using NETTE (New England Toy Train Enthusiasts), but since the owners are in jail for fraud and larceny, and the state has shut the business down and seized its assets, that's probably a moot point.


----------



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, I'd warn you AGAINST using NETTE (New England Toy Train Enthusiasts), but since the owners are in jail for fraud and larceny, and the state has shut the business down and seized its assets, that's probably a moot point.


LOL good to know. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

bee_smitty said:


> thanks for the input! do you happen to know if they’re willing to travel to pick up items?


Not sure about that, I would call them ask for Phil, although I'm sure all would help you. I have been buying there for years, and will be selling a few pieces with them soon. Their rates have always been fair and they get good response online when selling.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

bee_smitty said:


> perfect! thanks for the reply. do you have any personal experience dealing with this auction house?


no
sorry


----------



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

bigdodgetrain said:


> no
> sorry


no worries! would you recommend an auction house (like Cabin Fever Auctions) over an online auction service (like Trainz or Choo Choo Auctions)? thanks again!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, I'd warn you AGAINST using NETTE (New England Toy Train Enthusiasts), but since the owners are in jail for fraud and larceny, and the state has shut the business down and seized its assets, that's probably a moot point.


Never heard of them....I don’t think anyone else even mentioned them.....and I would imagine it would be hard for them to auction off trains from jail, what with all their assets gone and everything.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Never heard of them....I don’t think anyone else even mentioned them.....and I would imagine it would be hard for them to auction off trains from jail, what with all their assets gone and everything.....


You're right. They started as a legitimate auction place, and actually DID sell pieces consigned to them... but at some point, they got greedy and stopped sending out checks to their consignors, instead buying real estate and luxury goods, which they deeded to their children to protect them from seizure. There were 66 separate criminal complaints, comprising losses of over $700,000 US. My non-profit was never paid the $6000 we were owed from the sale of a large collection of Marklin trains.

They were arrested in 2017...case still has not gone to trial. The Defense has offered a restitution plan, which some of the victims are grasping at, but realistically, the chance of seeing any money from these dirtbags is slim.

It's a cautionary tale, though. And these folks came to us highly recommended and with mostly glowing reviews and testimonials.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

bee_smitty said:


> no worries! would you recommend an auction house (like Cabin Fever Auctions) over an online auction service (like Trainz or Choo Choo Auctions)? thanks again!


it would depend on what percent they charge, whether they would come and get the items or not and what the charge would be to pick up the items.
that is what i told the people who will have to move my trains items when i am gone.


----------



## bee_smitty (Apr 12, 2021)

bigdodgetrain said:


> it would depend on what percent they charge, whether they would come and get the items or not and what the charge would be to pick up the items.
> that is what i told the people who will have to move my trains items when i am gone.


that’s good to know. thanks for your input. generally speaking, does selling trains on consignment with an auction house net more profit than selling the entire lot to a reseller like Trainz? thanks again!


----------

